# Micro or Tiny Nigerian Dwarfs



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this group and am looking for information on micro or tiny Nigerians. I was looking at buying a couple does from Michigan, but I can only find one other website that sells them. Wondering if anyone here does or knows of anyone else. I am looking at the future of being able to breed them, I would need a buck from another herd. I really don't want a buck, but would like access to one to breed to. Any other information would be appreciated. I know there are risks breeding them so small, I have read up on that.
THANKS!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never heard of such a "breed" 

Nigerian dwarf goats come in all sizes up to a certain height


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think they are being advertised as a breed, just smaller, I guess like teacup pigs etc. The ones I am looking at are 11" at 4 months, which is the size of my toy poodle. My Nigerian was that size at 2 months. I just like the little size.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My Nigerians Dwarfs range from 16 inches to 24 inches tall. To me they are as small as i would want them. There are smaller ones then that wow i would worry about birth problems.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

honestly I see it as irresponsible to breed something that tiny - its more of a birth defect then something to keep breeding for. Same goes for the tea cup poodles and the like. People will still do it but I always wonder "what are they thinking?" you cant have the animals best interest at heart when breeding one that small especially when knowing the risks!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Where are you located? There's a breeder near Pittsburgh PA that has nigis who breed down.. I wouldn't know if they consider them 'micro'.. They had a 2 year old doe for sale who topped out at 33lbs and a little over a foot tall. Her brother stayed small too from what the lady said. . Their does were of normal nigi size but their buck was 'small' to say the least.

Let me add.. She bred for pet-only. For small timers I guess you could say.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It doesn't really sound like a way to have a healthy herd. "Teacup" dogs are often riddled with health problems, as the breeders are basically breeding runts to runts without any concern other than how much money they can make. Breeding for tiny goats just seems to be asking for health issues, too. Especially birthing problems...

I personally have a 'runt' junior doe I think. Unless she has a growth spurt, I'm not going to be breeding her (which is a shame, because her genetics are amazing and I paid a lot for her). She just turned a year in early February, and she weighs 32lbs. I've kept her on coccidia prevention since I got her, taken fecal samples to make sure her worm load is low, supplemented her with extra grain and high protein calf manna 2x a day, and she is still small.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I would also worry there are cocci loaded or have other problems as Stacy said. Be careful what you buy make sure there healthy. On that note if you like them smaller buy a smaller buck then buy some does that are between 16 to 20 inches tall. But be ready to have to do Cesarian or maybe lose the doe in birth. I lost my Gracie this yr to a hard birth  and i belive it was her size that did her in. I could hardly get my hand in her to move the kid around in the right position to come out. She was 18 inches tall.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My nigi doe is about six month old and she's not even up to my knee I guess she weighs 30 lbs,no cocci,no worms,both her parents were very small,so I think she will always be tiny,I know some people breed at 8 months, I can't imagine. Do they grow much after 6 months,my vet said most of the growth happens before 6 months??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes they grow till they are 4 years old. A lot of growing happens though in their first two years. They then do more of a maturing and filling out in the later years


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

They may be cute, but are riddled with health problems and don't live long. Much like mini pot bellies, mini dogs, etc. Mess with Mother Nature and there's a price to pay at the expense of the animal.


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

these are all reasons I asked on here, trying to get more info. Here is the link to the one place I found some. 
http://www.minilivestock.com/NIgerianDwarfgoats.html

I was looking at some in Michigan, wasn't sure of breeding them because of problems, maybe just keep them as pets. I did find more places with Mini Pygmies. Thanks for the info!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont see anythign on that link about miniture ND ???

Oh dear miniature pygmies -- yeah dont get me started!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know of breeders who breed for smaller sizes -- not too small that they'll have trouble, just on the smaller side  I'd just find a good breeder and tell them you're looking for a smaller sized goat, they may have a smaller doe that will throw smaller kids


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, copied wrong page. They call them their "Tiny Line"
http://www.minilivestock.com/nigeriandwarfgoatsforsale.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are wanting breeding stock, then I would stick with the regular Nigerians. The site you provided even mentions about the small ones being more prone to illness. If you just want pets, then the minis would probably be fine but make sure they have a proper diet and shelter.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Why is it that you would want a goat that small? It would serve no purpose but a pet. If you are just looking for a pet, you can just buy a ND or Pygmy, or any goat really....their small, but not too small that they have problems. There is no real reason to have goats that small.

And the website says that they don't milk them, which probably means that they have difficulties producing enough milk for their kids. Please do not plan on breeding these...just for the sake of the animals' health.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

VERY cute ... but (and this is just my personal opinion) I would not want to support practices that produce unhealthy animals. :/


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a smaller doe, not intentionally, just ended up with one. She kidded her twins okay but her udder stayed small and her teat orifices are too tiny to milk. She's at the bottom of the hers and any time there are mites or other buggies, she's the first to show signs of distress. I won't breed her again, even though her kids were descent because having kidded her, the TINY twins she threw were big for her and one big buck would throw her over the edge. She huffed and puffed and hobbled through her one and only pregnancy and she's bigger than those minis. Even big nigi's are small...my big wether steps all over me and it's no worse than a dog. Definitely okay to buy small does for pets and if you want to make it a sales specialty, you could easily source small pet quality does from local breeders and resell them to the mini market, but I agree...breeding a small doe is risky, even to a small buck. A small buck will ALWAYS be bigger than a small doe.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

There is no thing wrong with very small nigerians, sometimes you get one that just stays very small, but I would never breed a doe under 18". I have had two does that I have had to get c sections on, one was about 19.5" and the other doe was about 17". Not only were these surgeries extremely expensive, but the does both got hernias later. I could never breed them back, and I ended up giving them away. I put over $1500 into each goat by the time I gave them away. 

Personally, the whole "micro/teacup" thing is just a fad, just like micro dogs. What difference does a couple inches make if it means a healthier more productive goat?


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Man they have mini everything ! What the heck is a miniature cow lol I have always been told that with the pot belly pigs that there is no such thing as a micro or miniature . I thought my pygmy and nd were mini compared to full size goats . I would be very cautious about this


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Please don't support the "micro mini" anything breeders and please please please don't become one! People who choose to breed for micro mini goats, pigs, dogs, etc. generally have one goal in their "breeding program" and that's...producing something as tiny as they can. The smaller the better. Well, when you start severely reducing the size of animals that were never meant to be that small, it causes a lot of problems...with health, temperament, immunity issues, deformities, poor conformation, etc. I think of backyard breeders trying to make a little extra cash when I hear the word "micro mini." They like to slap on that "exotic" description as if the animal is some sort of special, high quality rare breed. When in fact it's usually a very poorly bred, ill conformed animal with health problems. If you like the smaller goats, go with a nigerian dwarf or pygmy from a reputable breeder that's breeding their goats with a goal and purpose in mind. If you just want pet goats that are really small, sometimes breeders have one now and then that just didn't grow well and are looking for a pet home for it. I know I have one now that is a three year, super small little thing, heck of a pedigree, but she just never grew to her potential and i'm selling her as a pet. 

Sorry if my opinion sounds a bit harsh...but i'm just totally not a fan of "micro mini" anything.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

A lot has been said already. I in my opinion have to agree, regardless of dogs, pigs or what- continually breeding down to create micro/teacup animals is not in the best interest of the animal. Unfortunately people see it as a supply and demand, when I was a 4h leader we continually educated the public on many aspects of dog care, breeding, breeds etc to include micro and teacups. I would never willingly breed an animal like that, if you truly care about the animal you wouldn't take the chance on breeding it- ie people that are doing this are more in it for money- just my opinion. 
I have a small nigi doe who at 10 mos is still around 35# she comes from a slower line, had a touch of cocci at weaning- I will not breed her unless I feel she gets to proper size. 
Definately a hot topic.


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry I opened this can of worms. I have a kind of small Nigerian and a Pygmy who both used to be snugglers on my lap all the time. I would go out to their pen and read on my kindle with them on my lap but that doesn't work so well anymore. I came across these "micro's" and thought they might be fun to have as pets and breed if possible, but the more I have learned, I don't think breeding is a good idea. I wasn't looking at it as a money maker, just another goat for my sanity. Again, sorry I asked, I was just looking for more information about them before I purchased them and thought this was a good place to do that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Please don't feel bad for asking! :hug: It's good that you did and took time to do the research before purchasing. :hi5: A lot of people are unaware about micro mini animals. Your thread could definately help someone else out if they google for info. on micro mini goats, they might come across the topic and learn something. It's really not a bad discussion you started here.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree don't feel bad about asking, that helps you make an informed decision. Like Kylee said sometimes a good breeder will have a really small one (well not 11") that is healthy and just didn't make it to potential. I understand wanting one, I just wouldn't want to contribute to the 'demand' so supply being met. If one was in rescue or something and you took it as a pet I would still not breed it. It sounds like your guys are well cared for and you are attached. I'd hate to see you attached and loose it due to breeding. I have a small chi/pom and aside from I wouldn't breed a dog that I wasn't showing. I wouldn't just because I'd hate to see anything happen to her even though I have experience with having to do csection (show english bulldogs). Again, it's a good topic, other people can learn from our discussions.


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, that makes me feel better. I am so impulsive and I have been researching for 2 weeks now. They are 11", but only four months old, so I don't think they will be that small. I did read about some 12" Pygmies......


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

12" pygmys same thing would apply. Good luck with what ever your decision is.


----------



## lenasue2 (Mar 15, 2013)

OOO I didn't mean I was interested in the Pygmies, just suprised what you find out there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think we are mostly flabbergasted at the "breeder" you posted the link to. If you just want a pet to say on your lap, you might want do as others suggested and ask breeders if they have any kids who failed to grow up to their full potential for whatever reason - make sure they are friendly though as thats what you really want. As KW Farms has one, others are likely to as well. I would hate for you to purchase one of these kids and then find it only to be unhealthy and cost you so much in the long run only to loose it to some sickness. Now that would be heartbreaking.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> honestly I see it as irresponsible to breed something that tiny - its more of a birth defect then something to keep breeding for. Same goes for the tea cup poodles and the like. People will still do it but I always wonder "what are they thinking?" you cant have the animals best interest at heart when breeding one that small especially when knowing the risks!


Well said Stacey... I knew a lady once who bred Yorkies SMALL ones! She had a male that weighed 2.2 lbs full grown & a female that was 3.1. They both had severe blood sugar issues among several other issues yet she continued to breed (usually losing at least 1-2 pups per 3 to 4 pup litter. HOWEVER, she was able to sell those teeny puppies for $2500-$4000 each so she kept doin it!

As odd as it sounds, it ended up straining our friendship, she was a responsible breeder when I met her... before the $$ went to her head. We haven't spoken in years.

The human obsession to make everything super tiny scares me sometimes...

~~~Stepping down from soap box~~~~


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah no one should ever feel bad for havimg a normal reaction to an adorable cute bundle of cuddlines...we just have to be voices of reason for eachother in those heartstringvmoments..lol.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

And even though the doe and the potential sire of future kids may be tiny, they still have full sized (such as it is) Nigerian genetics. That tiny doe could have a belly full of large kids to try and pass. Not a good scenario.


----------

